# Cambridge noSHOW Prom - a new way to save a charity



## robb777

Announcing a different and charmingly amusing way to raise money, save a charity, and have a bit of fun to boot.

In this instance it's to keep the Cambridge Summer Music Festival alive and ensure that thousands of children (and adults) can discover, explore and come to appreciate the enduring pleasure of classical music.

Ever been keen to support an event but don't want the hassle of actually going? Cambridge Summer Music Festival has found the perfect answer with the new, novel, and fun way to support the arts in Cambridge - but online and in your own time.

The Cambridge noSHOW Prom is a virtual concert for which you buy tickets to NOT attend.

Alternatively, join the world's largest orchestra NOT to perform your favourite work.

Here's what you save:
- No queuing on the phone to buy tickets
- No travelling into Cambridge and finding parking
- Avoid sitting somewhere with bad sightlines or poor acoustics
- No childminding, hairdressing, drycleaning or limousine hire costs

When you buy a ticket, you get to choose who not to take with you - be they famous, fabled, or close to your heart, you can show your imagination on a handsome printable ticket.

Visit the site on www.cambridgenoshowprom.co.uk and take a punt!


----------



## char1ie

Hi Rob777

Thanks for this - I tried it and, yes it's fun! Did you buy tickets or join the orchestra. I did the latter and love my poster. I'm not a huge classical music fan but, even so,, it seems like a good cause and I just enjoyed the site. Great idea - I hope they raise the funds they need.

char1ie


----------

